# 2 new goldens



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello Aimee. Welcome!!! I think its wonderful that your older girl is so loving to all. She has a open loving heart. I don't think you need to worry about bonding. Just give it time and suddenly you will realize that this dog sees you as the special person in her life.

I'm not an expert on the breed. Lucky is my only experience. He just turned a year. I can tell you what I see in Lucky that is different then the other breeds I've had.

Lucky is a water dog. The only dog I've ever owned that didn't just like it...but thrives in it. When i let him outside he sits by the water hose begging. The kiddie pool and water hose has been his favorite toy. 

Lucky must have something in his mouth. This is differnet then my other breeds. He's always picking something up and taking it to me. and he is very gentle and softmouthed while holding things that are mine. 

Lucky is very, very sensitive to children and people. He is never rough with the kids even if they play rough. But he knows he can be rough with the "Alpha Dad". He seems to really understand the complexities of different people. Some of this is a result of training, but I've noticed a big development in this area since he's gotten older.

He is motivated to please me. Which makes communication and house rules very simple. 


There are some less enticing things as well. He was an ultra nipper when he was a puppy. I never had a puppy that tore up my arms like he did. 

He's prone to allergies...mainly flea but probably others. Gets hot spots more easily then other shorter haired breeds. I'm always checking his skin to make sure I'm not missing something under his long hair.

But in truth, every Golden is different. this is only my Lucky.

I will love to hear more about Bella and Remy. It sounds like you have your hands full.

Cyndi


----------



## Aimee (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Cyndi,
Thanks for writing. I am really enjoying getting to know these guys. So far they seem like wonderful dogs. I noticed they both like to use their front paw to get my attention. Like if I'm petting Bella, and stop, she will put her paw on me telling me she wants more. Remy seems the same way. Remy also like your dog, LOVES water, he jumps in the little kiddie pool I have out side and attacks the hose when the water is coming out. He's only 5 months old so we have some time to get to know him. He get's neutered this coming Tuesday, I DREAD that, the house will seem empty without him and I'm sure Bella will miss him, they play all day long.
These are my first purebreed dogs, I've always had mix breed dogs, so like I said this is new to me and am grateful to anyone that can tell me anymore about the breed.. 
So far though, they have been wonderful!!
Okay, I've yakked long enough, have a good day
Aimee


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Aimee: My Buffy is like Bella in the fact that she loves anyone and everyone. And we've had her since she was 6 weeks old. I think that is just in their personality to love people, especially kids. But I'm sure, given time, she will come to regard you as "extra special" like Buffy does us, especially me. She's a "Mommy's Girl". 

Abby, my other, is more stand-offish with other people, she takes her time to get to know people. But she was a rescue, at 10 months old, who had been neglected, probably abused. Nine months later, she trusts us and is finally able to show her true personality to us.

It's amazing to us to watch them, knowing how different they are but yet so many similarities. Abby though is picking up a lot of Buffy's mannerisms as time goes by and vice versa. Abby does the pawing thing when she wants petted (or more petted) and now Buffy (who is 4) is starting to do that. Buffy always would nudge me with her nose before. I think I like the nudging better - no claws involved. 

The both love fetch. Abby less so but Buffy is obsessed with fetching and will fetch til she drops. Abby prefers laying and chewing on a stick. 

What I like about goldens is that they're always ready to do whatever you want to do. If you're just sitting around, they're content to do that but when you're ready to go for a walk or in the car, they're definitely ready to do that too. They are the best companions! They just want to be with their people. And I have a caravan following me from room to room to prove it.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Aimee, first thank you for rescuing! It sounds like both of your new babies have a wonderful mom. 

Using the paw is a golden trait. If it's not their paw, they may also nudge you with their nose to get your attention. Goldens LOVE their family more than anything else. 

Feel free to ask questions -- there are many of us who have rescued goldens, and some of us who are on our 3rd or 4th golden (more more!) and others who have learned a lot with their first golden that they also will be happy to share.


----------



## Aimee (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi again

Just wanted to thank everyone for their comments, its so good to have so many Golden lovers out there.
My little Remy (Remington) is getting neutered on Tuesday, can't tell you how much I DREAD him being gone overnight, and worry about him, he's so timid, I'm sure he will be so scared.
I would be very thankful for any prayers for him, heck, even for me,I won't be happy till he's home.

Thanks again for all the help

Love you guys,

Aimee


----------



## Aimee (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi again
Just wanted to thank everyone for their comments, its so good to have so many Golden lovers out there.
My little Remy (Remington) is getting neutered on Tuesday, can't tell you how much I DREAD him being gone overnight, and worry about him, he's so timid, I'm sure he will be so scared.
I would be very thankful for any prayers for him, heck, even for me,I won't be happy till he's home.
Thanks again for all the help
Love you guys,
Aimee


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I know it must be hard having your guy experence this. I would call my Lucky timid too....not so much now....but he was when he was a puppy. But I learned that he does adjust. My thoughts are with you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Good luck with the surgery. In some ways, it will be tougher on you than him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Aimee:

Golden Retrievers, just like other breeds, have their OWN personality. Smooch, Female Golden Ret. we adopted when she was 16 mos. old from a GOlden Ret. Rescue and we've had her 5 1/2 years., loves everyone, too. She gets so excited when she sees someone on our walk or that comes to our house she actually shakes. She does the paw thing, too, if you stop petting or brushing her.

I think it's a REALL ASSET to have this kind of personality. 

Believe me, your dog knows who RESCUED HER AND I'M SURE she loves you the best! Rescued dogs are eternally grateful. I would say that is her personality, like our Smooch!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Aimee:

A way to bond with Bella. My Smooch, loves to be brushed and I brush her everynight while watching TV. I read that brushing, playing with them, talking to them, creates a BOND with you!!

I'm SURE she LOVES YOU!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> Aimee:
> A way to bond with Bella. My Smooch, loves to be brushed and I brush her everynight while watching TV. I read that brushing, playing with them, talking to them, creates a BOND with you!!
> I'm SURE she LOVES YOU!!!


Samson loves being brushed. I also brush him every night. When I pull the brush and comb out of the cabinet, he just comes and plops down in front of me and will lay still until I'm done.....


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Head butt*

Aimee:

Your two rescues are very lucky to have you as their new owner. And in time you will find that they will enrich your life in ways you never thought possible.

Our two goldens love to use their paws to show they're 'in charge'--and when that fails--they use the 'head-butt' as we call it. They use their noses or heads to push your hand or arm away to get their head in so they can be petted, scratched, etc. Atticus learned that first--then taught it to Jordie who now does it too.

I wouldn't worry about your Golden--both your dogs will grow to love you more and more. To me, there is nothing better than a rescued Golden--they really appreciate their new owners and are a welcome addition to any family!

Best of Luck,

Scott, David, Atticus and Jordie


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Samson loves being brushed. I also brush him every night. When I pull the brush and comb out of the cabinet, he just comes and plops down in front of me and will lay still until I'm done.....


I also brush Nugget daily, but I brush her in the morning because I have a little more time. Rick, is there a advantage to brushing am or pm that I 
don't know about, that I should? Just wonder'n! I'm thinking maybe I got this backwards!! 
Thanks


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kra said:


> Rick, is there a advantage to brushing am or pm that I
> don't know about, that I should? Just wonder'n! I'm thinking maybe I got this backwards!!
> Thanks


Nope.....none that I know of. That's just when I've always done it. Sometimes, it's a little later, when he's ready for bed....and not so hyper, I guess. But other than that, I don't know of any reason.


----------

